# Where to begin studying socionics



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

For those wondering, Socionics.us has a step-by-step list of things you can read

Getting Started Learning about Socionics


I've also posted some other resources in this thread but nobody checks the sticky threads usually :tongue:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

found some Socionics introduction videos:


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

yay! dj arendee!!!!


----------



## BrennanWayne (Apr 15, 2013)

I love EJarendee!! He's the shit. Also, study the hell out of Wikisocion.org & socionics.us. Socionics Demystified is a cheap book on amazon I got to give friends who want to learn as well.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

BrennanWayne said:


> I love EJarendee!! He's the shit. Also, study the hell out of Wikisocion.org & socionics.us. Socionics Demystified is a cheap book on amazon I got to give friends who want to learn as well.


If for some ridiculous reason you or anyone else wants Spencer Stern's books (I find them absolutely useless and impossible to recommend in any way), email or PM me and I will send a copy of them to you. DO NOT GIVE SPENCER STERN MONEY.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Djandee's description of the ignoring and Polr functions were quite...out there. Particularly whenever he took "ignoring" so utterly literally that it's quite amusing and adorable in a way.


----------



## BrennanWayne (Apr 15, 2013)

aestrivex said:


> If for some ridiculous reason you or anyone else wants Spencer Stern's books (I find them absolutely useless and impossible to recommend in any way), email or PM me and I will send a copy of them to you. DO NOT GIVE SPENCER STERN MONEY.


Lol I mistakenly bought the book without doing much research. But I feel I could have written the book myself, it seems all he did was reword all of the information on wikisocion. It's double-spaced, and is doesn't go any more in depth than wikisocion. Do you know any books that have information I can't find on the internet?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

BrennanWayne said:


> Lol I mistakenly bought the book without doing much research. But I feel I could have written the book myself, it seems all he did was reword all of the information on wikisocion. It's double-spaced, and is doesn't go any more in depth than wikisocion. Do you know any books that have information I can't find on the internet?


there aren't any that are any good


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

St Vual said:


> Djandee's description of the ignoring and Polr functions were quite...out there. Particularly whenever he took "ignoring" so utterly literally that it's quite amusing and adorable in a way.


I think DJ Arendee is confused about his type and that he is ISTP ISTj/LSI 6 instead of ESTP ESTp/SLE 8.
He makes some good observations about types and puts them in a simple, easy to understand form, but it sounds like he still has a lot of learn about socionics.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, @St Vual, it's to be expected considering he's an Se ego type. He's Ni is out there, for sure. 

Personally though, after watching some of his videos, I do lean strongly towards potential ESI typing for him and he reminds me a lot of @FreeBeer, for good and for bad. It's that or LSI, but I find ESI far more likely. His logic is simply not that good (and it's not just an IQ thing, he simply doesn't express himself with Ti and Fe and when he blows up it seems to be Fi, not Fe and I've seen this happen on TypoC), not what you would expect from an actual LSI who would be more interested in making clear and distinct categorizations. Instead what I note is what appears to clearly be inferior NT qualities in him. 

And he's definitely falls within the 369 range as core type, perhaps even 369 as tritype.

Seriously though, just compare Figure in the first video who I'd type as LIE-Te where you can really see how he's concerned about making those Te categorizations whereas with DJ Arendee, it's always so... "uhm, this thing, I'd say it's something like this" with demonstration. They just aren't well-defined and he doesn't have an easy time or having a strong preference towards defining things either, in my opinion. 

An LSI is still Ti ego base so they primarily live in a world of logical categorizations.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you. I've been looking for this. Wikisocion is wonderful, but sometimes it's like TOO MUCH INFO! Does not compute!


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks so much, @cyamitide! I started with Wikisocion and it was quite the mindfuck at first, so I would NOT recommend doing what I did, lol. I remembered when I used to think the reinin dichotomies were utterly pretentious BS, and now I can't imagine trying to type anyone without them.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*ESI
Guardian*


*concerned about proper behavior;* <=== I'm assuming this is proper ethical behavior as I'm not concerned with or interested in maintaining proper social behavior or behavior that is acceptable from an objective point of view. Such things are more exactly IRRITATING.

* stand their ground;* <=== agreed.

*hard to convince;* <===most definitely

*conservative views and methods* <===what does this mean? I do not understand.

o.o also the descriptions are irritating because as I keep reading further and further I get more and more a gut feeling that I'm irrational dominant, more and more things fall in line with that :\.

For example:

*Irational base:*

act decisively in unstable circumstances
improvisation; changing plans midstream
doing several tasks at once

*Rational base:*

act decisively and keep correct course in stable circumstances
keeping things under order
completing one task before starting another

I know myself and I'm more active and handle emergencies better then anyone I know, can think clearly in unstable/chaotic situations, prefer improvisation, adaptation, on the fly problem solving and change plans all the time to meet what is available to me in my environment (I adapt fast). I do several tasks at once and randomly (a bit of everything).

I can't keep a stable course...not even under normal relaxed circumstances, never keep things in order, i lack internal as well as external structure (one of my problems). I'd say I'm very chaotic by nature and act on a whim or sudden idea or realization or feeling more often (even if I think it through before i jump and do things).

Over here for example: http://www.socionics.us/theory/rat_irr.shtml

I clearly only relate to irrational tendencies with a few minor exceptions.


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

I just wish people would actually prepare when making videos on a subject, especially for such a complex one as socionics. 

> brief introduction: points that will be covered in the video
> a short overview of the content
> point by point in detail
> summary

How hard can it be? 
And yeah, that DJ guy is not an SLE.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Cantarella said:


> Thanks so much, @_cyamitide_! I started with Wikisocion and it was quite the mindfuck at first, so I would NOT recommend doing what I did, lol. I remembered when I used to think the reinin dichotomies were utterly pretentious BS, and now I can't imagine trying to type anyone without them.


I went through the same path, being utterly confused by the Wikisocion and the stuff I read on 16types and then finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with the Reinin dichotomies, then typing has gotten soooo much easier


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> I went through the same path, being utterly confused by the Wikisocion and the stuff I read on 16types and then finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with the Reinin dichotomies, then typing has gotten soooo much easier


Yup! It was the reinin dichotomies that solidified my confidence in my own type as either beta or gamma, as I am definitely decisive and not judicious, and this has been a sore spot between me and my ESE mom for YEARS and something she constantly compares me to me ESI dad about. The dichotomies are really fun once you understand them better.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bumping this


----------



## woollysocks (Dec 18, 2013)

Read my Introduction To Socionics threads.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> found some Socionics introduction videos:



Ha, I never did thank you for putting up my video from before.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Sixty Nein said:


> Djandee's description of the ignoring and Polr functions were quite...out there. Particularly whenever he took "ignoring" so utterly literally that it's quite amusing and adorable in a way.


Im not saying his vids are bad, just not a fan. Way too many contradictions and he's very preoccupied on 'attracting' using body language Q's he's probably not aware of and the adorable situation that when he was an ISTP he was one way with regards to presentation and then the minute he became ESTP he adapted to the role, grew his hair long and his mannerisms became much more 'joe cool', 

ALSO, notice how for example, His intro he goes on about Se as 'objective sensing' emphases on 'objective' yet he recited examples that were subjective. He admits he generalizes which is fine because breaking things down to simplified form is good, but he also injects superfluous amounts of SUBJECTIVE attitude based on his motivations which appear to be type 3 'look at me!' And finding his INFp. Just not a fan as a novice enthusiast of personality theories myself. 

The other video I like and have seen his vids before which I prefer because it's authentically sharing information and presents simplifications objectively minus the copious amounts of 'cool'. They're also backed with factual history of where things sprung from which matters when studying. You wouldn't buy the parsley for your dish if it Curley parsley when your attempting to understand the dish in Italian which always calls for flat parsley. In other words, DJ knows what is parsley but isn't giving you the information to distinguish which type of parsley should assimilate with what and where. 

Felt compelled to toss my thoughts in the boat because I'm bored and well ... People are purchasing or favoring videos on what it looks like, not what it tastes like. lol! I think I'm hungry with all the food analogies.


----------

